# Samuel Rutherford: God has not given rulers the power to persecute the saints



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 29, 2019)

Samuel Rutherford argued that it was a non-sequitur to assume that just because God has not delegated the power of persecution to the magistrate that he has not delegated the power of establishment to the civil ruler:

... Christ hath given to no state a power to inact wicked Laws, or to ratify wicked Popish constitutions, ergo, he hath not given to a Christian state a power cumulative to bring their glory to the N[ew]. Jerusalem, and to be Christian nurse-fathers ...

For more, see Samuel Rutherford: God has not given rulers the power to persecute the saints.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Nov 29, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Samuel Rutherford argued that it was a non-sequitur to assume that just because God has not delegated the power of persecution to the magistrate that he has not delegated the power of establishment to the civil ruler:
> 
> ... Christ hath given to no state a power to inact wicked Laws, or to ratify wicked Popish constitutions, ergo, he hath not given to a Christian state a power cumulative to bring their glory to the N[ew]. Jerusalem, and to be Christian nurse-fathers ...
> 
> For more, see Samuel Rutherford: God has not given rulers the power to persecute the saints.



I'm not sure I understand this one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 29, 2019)

RPEphesian said:


> I'm not sure I understand this one.



If I had a dollar for every time that I heard that when I shared a Samuel Rutherford quote! In this case, Rutherford is addressing the opponent's argument; he is basically saying that it is illogical to conclude that because God has not given the magistrate the power to persecute believers, ergo, he has not given him any power concerning matters of religion.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Nov 29, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> If I had a dollar for every time that I heard that when I shared a Samuel Rutherford quote! In this case, Rutherford is addressing the opponent's argument; he is basically saying that it is illogical to conclude that because God has not given the magistrate the power to persecute believers, ergo, he has not given him any power concerning matters of religion.



I can hardly believe anyone would make such an argument! "I can't treat them like dirt, therefore I'm not responsible for spiritual affairs at all."


----------

